# Poll: Stay home dads?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Not gun related but I noticed something here on this forum.


I've noticed a few of us have been there, done that-stay at home dads. I stayed home for five years when my first two kids were infants and toddlers (they’re adults now). I was given a hard time by a few people (family-dad). It wasn't very manly to do so et. As the husband, father...bla, bla, bla. I was given compliments eventually after people realized I was doing a good job and I didn't get hooked on one soap opera.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't been a much of a father at all, stay at home or otherwise, in the last two years. Working on fixing that now, in the limited time before she takes off for college in Tucson.


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

My kids are 3 and 5, I've been home with them from the start and will be until the youngest is in school.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been home with the baby since October. 

My wife had gone back to school to get her Master's Degree and teaching certification, and shortly after the baby was born, she was offered a nice teaching position in a good school district. We had the little guy in daycare for about 2 months and we weren't crazy about it. I felt like I was dropping him off at a kennel every morning. 

My wife as a first year teacher was making about $15,000 a year more than I was running a metal testing laboratory, plus now she gets the taxpayer financed benifits, retirement and job security. So the choice as to who would stay home was an easy one.

We've had to tighten our belts a bit, but its been one of the best decisions we've ever made - especially now that the weather is warming up and I can play outside with the little guy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a part-time stay-at-home dad.

My wife works a crazy rotating schedule (firefighter).
Luckily, my job (programming) lets me commute two days and work from home three days. I use these days to take care of the kids, the house, and put dinner on the table, while still putting in enough hours to keep the boss man happy.
The cons are that the wife and kids sometimes ask for too much and forget that I need to put in the hours at the computer. If I get fired, we're SOL.
The pros are I get to spend lots of time with the kids and stuff gets done around the house.

I like it.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I haven't been a much of a father at all, stay at home or otherwise, in the last two years. Working on fixing that now, in the limited time before she takes off for college in Tucson.


Mike, I think we'd all agree that you are excused here. You were serving our great nation and that is an awesome responsibility.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was unemployed for six months about 5 years ago. My wife easily found a teaching job so I became a stay at home dad until I was able to find a job. I have 3 daughters who were 8, 5 and 4 at the time. I had no problems taking care of the housework and organizing the kids and their schedules while spending a solid 4 to 5 hours a day, job hunting and interviewing. I've got to say that it was a very important time in my life. I got to bond with my girls during very formative years. Though it put us back financially about $50K, it was worth it. Best debt I ever ran up. Now, the money is paid off and my family is extremely tight.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Too much time with your children is not enough. No one on their deathbed says, "I wish I had spent more time at work." Every time I hear Harry Chapin's song, _The Cat's in the Cradle_, I have to turn it off for feeling guilty. I have spent a lot of quality time with my 2 boys; they are 32 and 22 (it's called spacing). We have been raising my nephew Ben (hence benzuncle) since he was 5 months old. He'll be 6 next month. Raising him is like eating oatmeal; it's the right thing to do. It's tough to always be with your children when someone has to bring home the bacon. Bravo to all you dad's that find a way! :smt023 And to those of you that can't, well, just do the best that you can do.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Been full-time SAHD for almost 6 years now. The cost of day care initially made the decision then my son's diagnoses of Autism solidified the decision since one of us needs to be around to take him to therapy or let a therapist into the house. I've done part-time personal training and did the real estate thing for about a year each, but now I back to being a full-time kept man. 

My experience is usually women love to hear that the guy is staying home with the kids. Men usually just give you the, "Oh" when they find out.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Todd said:


> My experience is usually women love to hear that the guy is staying home with the kids. Men usually just give you the, "Oh" when they find out.


I can't recall anyone that wasn't supportive of me quitting my job to take care of the baby. Even my friends, from whom I expected a bit of good natured ribbing from, seemed a bit jealous. It doesn't hurt that I'be been telling people that I am retired (at 34!). :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kev74 said:


> I can't recall anyone that wasn't supportive of me quitting my job to take care of the baby. Even my friends, from whom I expected a bit of good natured ribbing from, seemed a bit jealous. It doesn't hurt that I'be been telling people that I am retired (at 34!). :smt033


My friends are OK with it, it's usually the people that I have just met that say, "So, what do you do?" that don't seem too receptive or unsure how to answer. When I say I stay home with the kids, they guys usually say "Oh."


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

No, not a SAHD. When the kids were little, neither of us made enough for one of us to stay home. But, I've certainly done my share of diapers, late nights, cleaning up sick, etc., over the years.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I haven't been a much of a father at all, stay at home or otherwise, in the last two years. Working on fixing that now, in the limited time before she takes off for college in Tucson.


I think you get an excused absence there..you see it as time to make up for while there are some that are looking for new ways to run. I'm sure you'll make good use of the time you have now:smt023
I guess you can say I'm a stay home now..Tore my back up several years ago and don't get out near as much as I'd like.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Me, I am a stay at home dad on Mondays. My day off.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

4X4SNEAK said:


> Me, I am a stay at home dad on Mondays. My day off.


Sorry dude, IMO, that doesn't make you a SAHD. That's just watching the kids when you're not at work. When you're home _7 days a week_ with kids, doing all the traditional "house wife" chores, and are completely dependent on your wife for income because you have no job at all; then you're a true SAHD.


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey now, I make around $17 a month blogging about beer. Does that disqualify my status?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tt3 said:


> Hey now, I make around $17 a month blogging about beer. Does that disqualify my status?


Yup, you're out! :mrgreen:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

tt3 said:


> Hey now, I make around $17 a month blogging about beer. Does that disqualify my status?


If your looking for help, let me know. I'm very good at "research"! :smt023


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

kev74 said:


> If your looking for help, let me know. I'm very good at "research"! :smt023


Sure, as soon as my liver give out I'll start enlisting. :anim_lol:


----------

